# Moving to Sydney, advice?



## euphorion (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm planning on moving to Sydney soonish and really have no idea where to look for a place to rent. My brother who is down there has lived in Newtown which i have experienced and now Leichardt but that's as far as my Sydney inner-suburb knowledge goes. 

What suburbs do you guys recommend? I want somewhere with a few parks or dog park as my dog and her happiness is very important to me, besides i like open green space. I don't really want to live in an apartment for that same reason. I would prefer somewhere not so close to the city centre either, between half hour and an hour's drive away. So, Sydneysiders, what suburbs do you think are the better places to look?


----------



## Laghairt (Oct 3, 2011)

Depends on how much you want to spend on rent, keep in mind that Sydney rentals are much more expensive than Brisbane. Personally, I think the best value for money is in the Sutherland Shire it has everything you want, is close to beaches etc. The same thing on the Northern beaches will cost you significantly more.


----------



## Ramsayi (Oct 3, 2011)

Yup check out the shire


----------



## abnrmal91 (Oct 3, 2011)

As rondo said Sydney is a expensive place to live. It will depend if you want to live near the cost or inland.


----------



## FAY (Oct 3, 2011)

From friends who rent. Most rentals have about 50 people turn up at any open day.


----------



## Jen (Oct 3, 2011)

In Sydney a half hour/hour drive is a 5 minute walk....


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Oct 3, 2011)

the further west you go the cheaper it is and the more space you have. why in the hell would you wanna leave QLD to come to sydney???  i came down for 6 months 10 years ago and I havent made it back up to qld. Hubby is a sydneysider who hates qld, so it looks like I am stuck here forever now. lol


----------



## abnrmal91 (Oct 3, 2011)

There are some nice areas out west but it would add to your travel time. Leonay (where I live) is good about 1hr by car or train to the city (depends on time if day upto 2hrs lol)


----------



## -Peter (Oct 3, 2011)

Depends on where you will be working and what you can afford to pay really. Shire, you will be car dependent but coming from Brisbane that should not be a problem. Inner West has lots of dog friendly parks and good public transport. Easy access to beaches, parks, entertainment, eating out and civilization. Takes an hour to get top the upper North Shore so not good for going to the Central Coast but Sunday AM I can get to Campbelltown in 25 minutes and Wollongong in an hour.


----------



## LullabyLizard (Oct 3, 2011)

If you want Close-ish but not too close, check out anywhere west from Haberfield  Haberfield is super $$$ but Ashfield, Burwood, Croyden and Strathfield are cheaper.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm from Sydney and all I can say is you'd better have a really good job if you want to live any where up to an hour from the city. Was thinking of moving back before we came to Melbourne and the rents were ridiculously high. Having said that I agree that around Ashfield is nice if you want to live close, I used to live in Haberfield but as stated, it is pretty expensive, especially if you want a house. You could also try around West Ryde, Ryde or the Hills area, Castle Hill, Epping, Eastwood etc.


----------



## Cockney_Red (Oct 3, 2011)

Only place I'd live in Sydney, is the northern beaches


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Oct 3, 2011)

really depends where you are working. i am out penrith way and has pretty much everything you need. there are some nice areas out this way, but it can be difficult, like every where else, to get a property due to the numbers of people who are looking. out this way there are plenty of parks and what not to let doggies run around. like abnrmal says it can take about an hour to get into the city, thats either via car or train. best of luck!


----------



## Colin (Oct 3, 2011)

maybe it's better to find the places to avoid? I just googled "bogan suburbs of sydney" :lol: 

Which suburbs in Sydney do bogans live in/come from? - Yahoo! Answers

Which is Sydney's most bogan suburb?

Essential Baby > Australia's most BOGAN suburbs!


----------



## ianinoz (Oct 3, 2011)

My advice is - DON"T DO IT.

But I'm really biassed against all things Sydney - hate the traffic, hate the crowds, hate the crazy road organisation (if you can call it that), hate the going there - I avoid going to Sydney or travelling through Sydney or it's suburban sprawl at all costs, hate the house prices there, and I would never unless I NO CHOICE IN THE MATTER ever LIVE THERE or buy a home there or rent there.

The place is a dump.

Find somewhere to live in the Central Coast (Gosford / Wyong) area and commute by train if YOU MUST work or study in Sydney.
Stacks on green bushy areas and reserves and NPs and lakeside parks and walks there , much better for your dog, and more chance of encountering lots if lizards, snakes, insects, spiders, frogs too when out and about, as well as native birds.


----------



## Coastal-Kemp (Oct 3, 2011)

the central coast is better than sydney


----------



## littlemay (Oct 3, 2011)

If you want to be within an hour of the CBD and not live in an apartment you're looking at serious $$$. I'm moving up to the central coast at the end of this year because i'm just over how expensive it is.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Oct 3, 2011)

I'd go to the South Coast before I went to the Central Coast.


----------



## littlemay (Oct 3, 2011)

^ Why is that?


----------



## FAY (Oct 3, 2011)

KaotikJezta said:


> I'd go to the South Coast before I went to the Central Coast.



I'm hearing you!
South Coast is sooo much nicer!


----------



## pythonmum (Oct 3, 2011)

It depends on where you will be working. Newtown and inner suburbs are not great for dogs. The north shore is pretty good for dogs, as is the shire. Both have good train service to the city and still have trees and parks. We lived in the inner suburbs with our dog in a flat once, but it sucked. Much better when we moved out to the north shore where there were plenty of trees for him to pee on


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Oct 3, 2011)

littlemay said:


> If you want to be within an hour of the CBD and not live in an apartment you're looking at serious $$$. I'm moving up to the central coast at the end of this year because i'm just over how expensive it is.



We are doing the same at Christmas. We pay $370 a week rent for a crappy old fibro plave and at the central coast could get a brand new brick house for the same amount.... Rent in Sydney is ridiculous.


----------



## waikare (Oct 3, 2011)

i moved form sydney back to melbourne worse thing i ever did, i know what to move north where it is nice and warm, so in a couple of years im going to tell the missus f it lets get the hell out of here its like living in new zealand during the winters here in melbourne.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Oct 3, 2011)

I love Melbourne because it is so cold, can't stand Sydney any more. I loved it when I was young and lived in the inner city but Melbourne people are so much nicer on a whole and the city is so much more vibrant. Can't stand the heat so I would never move North again.


----------



## Waterrat (Oct 3, 2011)

I just returned from Sydney few hours ago. My advice - don't move there.


----------



## pythonmum (Oct 3, 2011)

Yeah, you certainly caught the worst of our weather...


----------



## sesa-sayin (Oct 3, 2011)

littlemay said:


> ^ Why is that?


 and because of certain residents, who will remain nameless,.................sooooooooooo much classier


----------



## Sel (Oct 3, 2011)

You need to give some more info, like where you will be working..what part you want to live in etc.
Central Coast will definately be cheaper, but if you have to work on the other side of sydney its no good lol


----------



## ingie (Oct 3, 2011)

I lived in Sydney Shoo and HATED it. Rent is ridiculous unless you live like 1-2 hours away from the city. I lived in a tiny 1 bedroom apartment in Rockdale about 15 minutes train from the city (longer drive) - it was $360 a week 5 years ago. I don't know if it has changed, but public transport was SO expensive because you had to type in your destination to buy a ticket and you were only allowed to go to that exact place, without detours, or else you have to get another ticket. 

Don't gooooo!!!!!! I need you


----------



## SteveNT (Oct 3, 2011)

move to Darwin :lol:


----------



## jeska84 (Oct 3, 2011)

Sutho shire all the way!


----------



## euphorion (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks for the replies everyone! I really appreciate all your opinions 

I'm really looking for ideas for the moment, as i have no idea what the different areas of Sydney are like so i'm looking for suggestions on where to start my research. It's not a matter of moving down there for a job and therefore basing my interests in areas nearby. Rather, finding one when i'm down there given that i'm a vet nurse, i don't need to work in the city.

I really appreciate all the suggestions and advice so far! Oh and i'm moving down because my partner wants to move, he just prefers Sydney and Melbourne to Brisbane by a long shot. He also wants to live closer in but i'm being the realistic one. Besides that i'm happy to live further out  i like my space, peace and quiet!


----------



## littlemay (Oct 3, 2011)

If you like space, peace and quiet, don't move to Sydney. I'm moving away precisely to get those things, and i don't even live in the cbd.


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Oct 3, 2011)

Don't have any advice but...


----------



## euphorion (Oct 3, 2011)

Don't get me wrong, i do love QLD. Brisbane has become slightly stale for me of late though. I'm not looking forward to Summer either. Neither is my pooch, SO hard to get enough exercise and i must admit i like the thought of daylight savings. (I do get up earlier as it is, but trading hours to match would be nice...) Ugh, decisions!


----------



## KaotikJezta (Oct 3, 2011)

Rent is the big killer in Sydney. I live 30-40 minutes drive to Melbourne and pay $220 a week for a 2 bedroom brick house with a huge yard. If I wanted to move the equivalent distance from Sydney I a) probably wouldn't get an actual house and b) be paying at least double the rent. I honestly couldn't believe the rental prices in Melbourne when I started looking, it is so reasonable here considering it is the second largest city.


----------



## Colin (Oct 3, 2011)

littlemay said:


> If you like space, peace and quiet, don't move to Sydney. I'm moving away precisely to get those things, and i don't even live in the cbd.



have you ever lived at Kenthurst, Dural or Glenorie areas on acreage? some awesome places there on 5 acre bush blocks some even backing on to reserves.. very cool relaxed areas with plenty of wildlife too.. I lived out there for years and theres lots of reptiles birds, mamals etc.. we had sacred kingfishers nesting 50 metres from our back door.. heaps of bower birds and a bower 100 meters from the back door.. and we had an in ground salt water pool.. I used to handfeed a huge lace monitor through our pool fence that came up from the back when he'd smell a BBQ happening  what more do you want??

Harry Cooper used to have his practice at annangrove years ago too and was my local vet (before he started on tv)


----------



## KaotikJezta (Oct 3, 2011)

Colin said:


> have you ever lived at Kenthurst, Dural or Glenorie areas on acreage? some awesome places there on 5 acre bush blocks some even backing on to reserves.. very cool relaxed areas with plenty of wildlife too.. I lived out there for years and theres lots of reptiles birds, mamals etc.. we had sacred kingfishers nesting 50 metres from our back door.. heaps of bower birds and a bower 100 meters from the back door.. and we had an in ground salt water pool.. I used to handfeed a huge lace monitor through our pool fence that came up from the back when he'd smell a BBQ happening  what more do you want??


I used to live in Dural, rents are pretty phenomenal out there now though.


----------



## littlemay (Oct 3, 2011)

Colin said:


> have you ever lived at Kenthurst, Dural or Glenorie areas on acreage? some awesome places there on 5 acre bush blocks some even backing on to reserves.. very cool relaxed areas with plenty of wildlife too.. I lived out there for years and theres lots of reptiles birds, mamals etc.. we had sacred kingfishers nesting 50 metres from our back door.. heaps of bower birds and a bower 100 meters from the back door.. and we had an in ground salt water pool.. I used to handfeed a huge lace monitor through our pool fence that came up from the back when he'd smell a BBQ happening  what more do you want??
> 
> Harry Cooper used to have his practice at annangrove years ago too and was my local vet (before he started on tv)



Sounds awesome... also sounds out of reach for me at the moment, the joys of being a uni student, bleh


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Oct 3, 2011)

KaotikJezta said:


> I used to live in Dural, rents are pretty phenomenal out there now though.



I stayed at a friends place at Dural on the weekend, was beautiful- inground pool, 5 bedrooms, 5 bathrooms, was soooo beautiful- found out they pay $2000 rent a week!!! But definately a gorgeous place!


----------



## Colin (Oct 3, 2011)

yes I imagine they would be.. but quality living costs money these days


----------



## pythonmum (Oct 3, 2011)

In the outer areas of Hornsby up through Berowra the rents aren't too bad and there are houses available. There is still plenty of bushland around and your partner can get frequent trains to work while you look for a vet practice nearby.


----------



## euphorion (Oct 5, 2011)

So many choices! Melbourne would probably have been a better choice in terms of affordability i'm sure, but at least if we go to Sydney we're close to family. It would be so hard to see family we we were spread across Brisbane, Sydney AND Melbourne! Research research research bleh!


----------



## snakeynewbie (Oct 5, 2011)

My brother lives in Sydney but the only reason they could afford that is because his fiances parents paid for most of their house 

We live on the upper South Coast and I much prefer that to Sydney, infact I'm loving it(having moved from Melbourne), love the beaches, the people, the national parks, etc. We are two hours from Sydney if we want to go up for the day or two hours from Canberra also and the housing is very affordable here.


----------



## saximus (Oct 5, 2011)

You should come down for a recon mission and get someone to show you around the areas you are considering. It might make the choice a little easier when you can actually see the places and get a feel for them


----------



## traceylee (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm another one for the Central Coast. So much more affordable than Sydney, and more relaxed. People aren't in such a hurry all the time. Close to beaches, lots of open space....

I lived out in Arcadia, Galston and Hornsby - which were nice. But it's a lot more expensive there still.


----------



## euphorion (Oct 5, 2011)

I hear you Sax, i have actually just been offered free flights to Sydney TOMORROW until Sunday to see my bro (among other things) so im trying to see if i can actually make it down there ASAP  weeeeeee!


----------



## SamNabz (Oct 5, 2011)

While there's no denying that Sydney is incredibly expensive, it is most definitely not a dump as some people have mentioned on here.

"Oh the roads are so busy" -- what do you expect in a *major* city?

Shoo, as people have mentioned, the Sutherland Shire is definitely one of the nicest areas to live in and isn't too far from the city, although some/most areas are expensive. However, if you go just out of the Shire to places like Engadine, Wooloware etc. the properties are much more affordable. There's also a lot of parks, and plenty of shops etc.

I live near the city (15 mins-or-so away) and the missus lives in the shire so I travel there quite a bit at all times of the day/week, and whilst the traffic is bad, it's not as bad as some people are whinging about on here. It's only ever '_frustrating_' when there's an accident, because for some reason that's when 85% of drivers decide it's time to drive at 5 km/h so they can catch a glimpse of the accident.

As sax mentioned, I think it's a good idea if you and/or your partner can come down for a weekend to drive through certain areas and experience them first hand.

Good luck.


----------



## Kristy_07 (Oct 5, 2011)

Shoo, don't go


----------



## euphorion (Oct 5, 2011)

Won't be for a while yet Kristy! Daniel is the one really wanting to go so he has to be the real catalyst, i'm just trying to be prepared


----------



## NotoriouS (Oct 5, 2011)

I've been in Sydney for quite some time, I like it. Yes, rent is expense (depending on where you want to live). I used to live 15 minutes from the city, was paying $310 for a 2 bedroom apartment (1 minute walk from the station). This was 3 years ago, same place is now $400 a week. I've moved a bit further away now (30 minutes from the city) purely because I wanted a nice house and large yard for the kids. From personal experience, cheaper areas where houses are affordable would include Penshurst (I was paying $400 for a full brick house, 2 bedrooms, quite large etc, 2 minutes walk from the station), Bankstown/Canterbury area ($400 a week for a 3 bedroom full brick house), and most places out west or down south. I've just moved into a brand new 4 bedroom house, for which i'm paying an arm and a leg - but my family and kids love it!


----------



## fugawi (Oct 5, 2011)

We are paying around $350 pw for a 3 br brick house in Quakers Hill.
Here we go.......Sydney.........

First thing is Brissy is like a country town compared to Sydney and Melbourne. If you draw a semi circle from the harbour as the pivot point and use Penrith as the western part of the curve going to the sea north and south you will have between an hour to an hour and a half travelling time to the city (depending on traffic). There are various enclaves of races of people in certain areas of Sydney, there is a corridor from around Rockdale to Parramatta, south of Parramatta Rd, that has a high concentration of Middle Eastern (Lebanese predominately) people especially around Bankstown. Around the general Liverpool area is a large population of Vietnamese especially around Cabramatta. There is a long corridor between Parramatta to Penrith that has a bad reputation for the typical bogan aussie element. On the northern side of Sydney from the ocean to the mountains is known as the North Shore and is considered to be more "upper class" and you will see that in the rent prices. Beyond Penrith is the Blue Mountains and can be described as simply stunning with a national park the size of Belgium but can be cold in winter and can regularly get light snowfall. Sydney is a huge basin surrounded on three sides by mountainous bushland, meaning during summer, bushfires around the outskirts.
In conclusion.....the further from the CBD you are, the cheaper the rents (in general). Around the Parramatta to Blacktown distance from the CBD you should expect between the $3-400 pw for a 3 br standard house with an average yard (add $100 for the north shore areas Kellyville/Rouse Hill etc).

(P.S. I mean no offence towards people of Middle Eastern, Vietnamese or Bogan descent).


----------

